# Updating Firmware & activating more LTE bands on Cricket Lumia 640 and Lumia 650



## xpmymob (Sep 15, 2017)

Greetings Everyone!!!

Had purchased the cricket lumia 640 and 650 in the US. Both are unlocked versions. But while roaming out of country I find that the LTE bands are not supported outside of the US.  From the Cricket specifications and by going into the field test mode I see the following bands supported LTE Bands 2, 4, 5, 7, 12, 28. 

Is there any way to activate the following LTE Bands on the phone : 3, 40, 41 as I believe these bands are definitely supported by the phone in other regions so I think it may be a firmware upgrade which could enable these bands?

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Ferrybigger (Sep 15, 2017)

There is an option in wptweaker for that make all band H+ or 4G for more signals its what I do always ...
There is many weak signals in our home with this work signal are still weak but at the least I haven't any disconnection


----------



## xpmymob (Sep 16, 2017)

@Ferrybigger - so does it allow us to enable more bands of LTE? Right now it shows me LTE Bands 2, 4, 5, 7, 12, 28 so does it allow us to enable more bands like 3, 40, 41.? Thanks for your answer


----------



## nate0 (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes there is a way. I enabled the bands on the 950 Lumia for AT&T (LTE: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 12, 13, 20, 29, 30, 41) using its modemconfiguration.cab file on my 650.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/controls-active-lte-bands-x50-phones-t3609630

You can probably piece together how to do it from this guide I did for enabling VoLTE on the 950XL and IDOL 4s...https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/guide-enable-att-hd-voice-volte-t3632383

I cannot guarantee how the 650 will handle the bands but they show up under field test once applied correctly.

EDIT: Looks like you want 3, 40 and 41.  The above info will get 3 and 40 only, but that is a start I suppose.

I will also add that the 640 is a gen device below the x50s.  It is a bit different in how they hand nvi/modem settings.  Like the 1520 or a couple other Nokia phones.  You can use in part this guide (https://forums.windowscentral.com/w...-enable-more-lte-bands-t-1520-a-new-post.html) to possibly enable the same bands on the 640, which should be similar to enabling it on the 1520.  I am not certain on the 640 though since I have never owned one.


----------



## xpmymob (Sep 19, 2017)

@nate0 Thanks a lot. Will go through the guides and try to see if that works. Will provide an update soon


----------



## nate0 (Sep 19, 2017)

Sure thing.

EDIT: for the Lumia 650
-You need full filesystem access.
-You want a modemconfiguration.cab file from a phone that has the LTE bands needed.
-Backup your current modemconfiguration.cab file from :\PROGRAMS\CommonFiles\OEM\Public\MMO\Multivariant
-Replace the current modemconfiguration.cab file in that location with the new one.
-Run thor2.exe -mode uefiflash -ffufile <the path to your Lumia 650 ffu> -do_factory_reset -skip_flash
Make sure you use the skip_flash option. Otherwise you'll reflash your phone.


----------



## xpmymob (Sep 19, 2017)

@nate0 looks complex Thanks a lot for the step by step guidance.


----------



## Talon Pro (Nov 23, 2017)

Would this work on an 830 by chance? I have 4 to mess with, 2 on W10M so it wouldnt really matter if i bricked one, but it would be nice to have LTE while on a phone call on T-Mobile instead of Edge.


----------



## nate0 (Nov 25, 2017)

@Talon Pro
For Nokia models you could use this thread to alter the bands using the nvi files https://forums.windowscentral.com/windows-10-mobile-how-guides/464924-guide-wip-enable-more-lte-bands-t-1520-a.html#post3703832


----------



## drunknpublic (Dec 7, 2017)

I hope this works for non lumia phones like the Elite x3

Im using t mobile and I also looking for ways to improve the connection strength and coverage. I've even turned on on roming to see if that works. Could unlocking these bands help?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 7, 2017)

It does not work the same on other OEM phones for changing the LTE bands.  They also do not have the field test app for checking system settings and band locking...The modem configuration is not done the same from the OS on non-Lumia models.


----------

